# 6 Gallon apple wine Recipe? :a1



## mikey1273 (Aug 10, 2013)

I been searching the board and looking for a recipe for an apple or spiced apple wine that is not too hard to make. if I have to use fresh fruit thats ok. but seems what I see posted is for just one or 5 gallons. I could use that if I had some help modifying it to suit the amount I want to make that is mostly due to the size buckets and carboys I have.

If someone could help piont me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## Downwards (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll tell you what I did. I bought 5 gallon jugs of cider from the health food store @ $8 per. Seems pricey but they come with a gallon jug that my LHBS sells for more than that empty. Then I added 5 apple juice concentrates from the grocery store. Check the SG and get it up to 1.080 with brown sugar or piloncilos if you can get them locally.. The water that came into the mix by dissolving both sugar and melting my concentrates were all that went into it, but had me up to about a 6.5 gallon carboy after primary was done. Of course do your k-meta, pectic enzyme, wine tannin, as usual. I don't have the numbers with me at the moment of how much I put into it. This wine is easy and it has very little lees to rack off as opposed to fruit. I recommend lalvin 71B if you don't like the tart appl-ey taste. (EDIT- it you want to tame the tartness that is) After it goes clear and I've tasted some, and then added my bentonite it racks down almost exactly to a 6 gallon.


----------



## fivebk (Aug 11, 2013)

A little extra for topping off never hurts a thing. IMO don't be in a hurry to drink this for it only gets better with time. 

BOB


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 11, 2013)

mikey1273 said:


> I been searching the board and looking for a recipe for an apple or spiced apple wine that is not too hard to make. if I have to use fresh fruit thats ok. but seems what I see posted is for just one or 5 gallons. I could use that if I had some help modifying it to suit the amount I want to make that is mostly due to the size buckets and carboys I have.
> 
> If someone could help piont me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate the help.



You can use the recipes your finding and multiply the ingredients by 6 or 1.2.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2013)

I start with fresh apple cider right from the mill after tasting it. They already have the expertise of blending the right apples to get the best taste.

I use apple juice from the store for a base of other wines (jalapeno, skittles etc) I want to make instead of water.


----------



## WineYooper (Aug 29, 2013)

The recipe I use is a 1 gallon one from this site and I've found it works just fine by multiplying for whatever size you want. For five+ gallons I used 54# of fruit that was cored, frozen and pressed for just over 4 gals of juice which I topped with H2O. Came out good, according to the people who like white wine, I'm not turned on by it but my wife likes it. Lots of work but from the reviews I guess it's worth it. The 9 to 10# per gallon is what I use.


----------

